# Chip rang the bell to go out!



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so excited today. Chip has been doing well with potty training, but never really asking to go out, just goes when we take him, or fusses a bit in his pen occasionally. Today I had taken him out for a pee, then he was in the family room playing with my 7 yr old. I suddenly heard the bell ring that I've kept on the door for him, and went to him and he ran out to poo! I'm amazed b/c I have not been emphasizing the bell, thought I'd start that when he was better at going out.

We start a puppy training class next Saturday, that should be fun too.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! We just finally took our bell down today because we were painting in that spot. Chloe never did learn to use it.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kel - Chloe is just beautiful! Pretty colors!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I think this is amazing, I wish I had come across the idea when I was training Izzy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, what a great idea, what sort of bell is it?


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Probably another silly question but .......*

Fab! What a clever pup!!

What sort of bell do you use???? And where have you put it? (No rude comments please )

I was thinking about trying this as Pippa doesnt ask to go out, door is generally open if i cant be in same room with her and what with Autumn coming the kids will be turning blue!!! I was thinking of maybe using somthing like a windchime abd dangling it from door handle but it might be too tempting for the kids to play with??????


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done - love the idea of Chip ringing a bell to go out as very clever


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thats brilliant. We've been toying with the idea of introducing a bell now Lolly is a bit older and I don't want to leave the door open with the weather getting colder. Think I may have to find a suitable bell


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Let's see if this works without me looking at the directions! (Did go back to find them! ) I got it from Etsy since I was too lazy to make it myself! I ring it each time I go to the door to let him out (theoretically, ha!) I just can't see him if he goes to the back door because I have a rocking chair near it, and thought that would help.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

www.dougalsden.co.uk for 'Poochie Bells'. I've been thinking about giving these a go ..... or a home made version. Well done chip!!

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a good idea. Think I'll have to try this one out. Chip is a very clever cockapoo


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

What a brilliant idea, Tina, I've never heard of this before - and what a clever pup Chip is. I am going to give this a try when my puppy comes home. The bell should help prevent any scratching of the door which might otherwise occur, do you think?


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ann, I would think it would prevent it.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Clever Chip...love to see a picture of him ringing the bell if you could catch it!!
Rocky was just scratching at the door if it was closed but recently I thought as the weather was getting colder, we might not hear him if inner doors were closed so I taught him to bark. I made sure I caught him scratching...called him a good boy and then barked excitedly at him (hoping the neighbours were out...) untill he barked back. When he did I lavished praise on him and let him out. Then I could just ask him to "speak" and now he does it by himself...we are ready for winter brrrrrrrrrrrrr lol :twothumbs:


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Laney said:


> Clever Chip...love to see a picture of him ringing the bell if you could catch it!!
> Rocky was just scratching at the door if it was closed but recently I thought as the weather was getting colder, we might not hear him if inner doors were closed so I taught him to bark. I made sure I caught him scratching...called him a good boy and then barked excitedly at him (hoping the neighbours were out...) untill he barked back. When he did I lavished praise on him and let him out. Then I could just ask him to "speak" and now he does it by himself...we are ready for winter brrrrrrrrrrrrr lol :twothumbs:



These steps took less than a week


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Laney - that is so cute! My standard poodle stands by the door till we notice him, he's never scratched or barked. Luckily he's patient and has a really strong bladder.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What a great idea,im going to get one,weve just had the door open while the weathers been nice.
Can i ask did he try to pull it off the door and chew it??(i can see Buddy trying to do that)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

If you google 'bell training for dogs' there are some useful training tips on there.  I bought the bell early on but never got around to using it. Maybe have to rethink now that autumn is on its way!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Chip! What a great idea, I might get one too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good boy Chip well done x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Shhhh.... Just followed the link and bought some Poochie bells- don't tell my hubby, he already thinks I've lost the plot! Sounds brilliant to me though- Well done Chip!! X


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

How clever - like the majority we have had the door open all Summer - going to find some Poochie Bells and hope that Treacle is as intelligent as Chip!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you guys all able to just leave your doors open to the outside and not have things come IN? I'm so impressed! Here in Texas, you'd have mosquitos, bees, wasps, June bugs, the list goes on! LOL. We even have a screen door for the occasional times we can keep the back door open to the outside air!

I agree with winter I'm hoping also that Chip will go out on his own -but I always go out now with him because he'll pick up rocks, leaves, anything to eat!

I have a lot to live up to now with the bells - I'll be continuing diligently, I promise! ;o)

No, Chip has not tried to bite it off, he just takes it as a fixture I think.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Kel - Chloe is just beautiful! Pretty colors!!


Aww, thanks! And Chip is just adorable, love that happy face 

Chip's bell is really cute, mine was just an ugly old thing screwed to the wall.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laney said:


> These steps took less than a week


I'm going to try this... Betty will go to the back door but doesn't seem to know how to ask to go out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady picked up using the bell all on her own, I think i rang it once, it is FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have ordered 2 bells


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Thats brilliant. We've been toying with the idea of introducing a bell now Lolly is a bit older and I don't want to leave the door open with the weather getting colder. Think I may have to find a suitable bell


Janet, let me know how you get on as tempted to try this myself. Having the back door open all the time is just NOT an option for me. I hate being cold.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> I suddenly heard the bell ring that I've kept on the door for him, and went to him and he ran out to poo! I'm amazed b/c I have not been emphasizing the bell, thought I'd start that when he was better at going out.
> 
> We start a puppy training class next Saturday, that should be fun too.


Hi Tina, Chip is obviously one smart cockapoo, well done! So what exactly did you do to train Chip to use the bell? 

Thanks clare
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is so easy to train them to do this...the tricky part is making sure it is just for the washroom...lol.

When you take Obi out...take his paw and ring the bell, then go outside...he will catch on so fast it will astound you!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> it is so easy to train them to do this...the tricky part is making sure it is just for the washroom...lol.
> 
> When you take Obi out...take his paw and ring the bell, then go outside...he will catch on so fast it will astound you!


ooh think I'm going to have to try this, thanks Amanda!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for that Amanda!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No Problem!!! it is great to hear that bell ring!! we actually had a really hard time house training Lady...way longer than normal....and the bell became a huge help to her! and we bought a really cute one too and I hung it on a hook right beside the door.


----------

